# Ginobili Update



## Fede (May 23, 2004)

Manu played yesterday 20 minutes against Spain, he did 18 pts and played pretty good; i cant find a boxscore, but he shooted good from the field (despite missing an easy layup and a free throw at the end)

The really good news is that he looked totally recovered from his injury, just a little out of rhythm, but he penetrated like he used to in the regular season and was great from the three point line.



Oberto didt play because of a minnor injury


----------



## ItalianSpurs (Jul 18, 2008)

Good Manu, we need u!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

How about our boy Scola?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Thanks, Fede. That's really good to hear. I still wish he had chosen to rest this summer instead though.


----------



## Fede (May 23, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> How about our boy Scola?


He played already 4 games for Argentina so far, at a very very high level.
The first 3 games, he was something like 25pts - 10rbs. The one against Spain he got 3!! fouls in the first quarter, so he didnt play that much. And he missed a couple of free throwns at the very end that made me insult him. We lose by 2 points (90-88) in Spain, with 3 SPANISH refeeres mmmmmmmm, a very controversial game, too many bad calls against us.

If someone wants to know it, Ricky Rubio looked pretty average against Prigioni (he even made a stupid foul on Manu shooting a three, with 10s left in the forth); i know he is only 17 years old, but neither he or rudy fernandez impressed me.


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

Hola, Fede! Thanks for the Manu-watch. You should join us here more often.

Have you visited the Blazers' board? I think they have some pretty high expectations for Rudy, so your comment about him was very interesting.

How about any hot new Argentine prospects?


----------



## ludlight (Jul 28, 2008)

Manu is very important player


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

Yes, yes he is.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

hahah yes... we need him to be healthy!


----------

